# Stereo Receiver



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Looking for recommendations on a receiver head. All I want is Bluetooth and/or an auxiliary input. I would like to be under 200 if possible. Not sure if that is realistic or not. Thanks.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Will you be running a separate amp to power your speakers, or do you need the head unit to power the speakers? What speakers and how many will you be installing?


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Not sure . I don't have anything yet. Maybe 4 speakers. If I can get away with 2 I will. 1 on either side of the CC. do I need an amp as well?


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

If you go with 4 spekaers, you will need an amp. A head unit can power 2 speakers (though not near as well as an amp) but will be hard pressed to drive four.
If you are looking for a low cost setup, get the JBL PRV 175 receiver and two Kicker 6.5" speakers. 
It has 4 channels (for 4 speakers), but with only two speakers, set it up as follows to maximize the receivers output power.

"Most auto and marine receivers are 2 channel amps that split the signal for a 4 way set-up into stereo. To maximize a two speaker set up wire a single side for front and back, ex. front right and rear left to provide full power stereo. Than adjust the fade left/right all the way to the channel the speaker is wire to."


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

I think you can do that entire setup (receiver and speakers) for around $250 shipped - Amazon prime.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Awesome thanks. Funny thing, I had put that receiver in my amazon cart this morning


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Are most people using 2 or 4 speakers ?


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

GG34 said:


> Are most people using 2 or 4 speakers ?


Most people...two speakers. In my opinion there is no point in cutting extra holes for two more speakers unless you plan on spending some dough on powerful speakers and an amp to power everything.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I don't have speakers/amp/head unit in my skiff. I prefer something portable that I don't have to take every time. Bare in mind that I have a small boat (14'), so not permanently mounting things is important. I use a waterproof, rechargeable, Bluetooth speaker box, similar to: http://www.jbl.com/JBLCHARGE3GRAYAM...e=&network=g&gclid=CPb0tqadx9ACFY87gQodHYYAZw

That way I can bring it when going to a spoil island or sandbar to hang out, and leave at home when silently poling. I don't know if the sound makes a difference to the fish, but silence and solitude are precious to me


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Sounds like I'll start with 2. @yobata I agree. I never listen while I'm fishing . thanks for all the inputs


----------

